# Spinto boy soprano



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

An old favorite: Canadian boy soprano Bobby Breene singing the negro spiritual "Sometimes I Feel Like a Motherless Child". I'm not sure how a prepubescent boy is capable of that kind of support, better low notes than many trained sopranos and as much soul as a 50 year old African American blues singer, but......I'm impressed. There's even something in the phrasing that almost reminds me of Puccini, like a spinto soprano reminiscing because she knows she's about to die.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> An old favorite: Canadian boy soprano Bobby Breene singing the negro spiritual "Sometimes I Feel Like a Motherless Child". I'm not sure how a prepubescent boy is capable of that kind of support, better low notes than many trained sopranos and as much soul as a 50 year old African American blues singer, but......I'm impressed. There's even something in the phrasing that almost reminds me of Puccini, like a spinto soprano reminiscing because she knows she's about to die.


Wonderful, I did see the Ombra mai fu also, good voice.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sensational performance by Breen. Wow. So moving.
Looked like there was a brief shot of the great Marian Anderson in the film clip.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. Great voice and performance.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Larkenfield said:


> Sensational performance by Breen. Wow. So moving.
> Looked like there was a brief shot of the great Marian Anderson in the film clip.


I too thought that was she. The one who could not kneel, or would not.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

